
Recur – Multimedia Recurrent Neural Networks Tools - polemic
https://github.com/douglasbagnall/recur
======
polemic
Some more background: [http://www.dragonfly.co.nz/news/2015-09-28-douglas-
bagnall-a...](http://www.dragonfly.co.nz/news/2015-09-28-douglas-bagnall-
author-attribution)

